# 2016 BMW F30 LCI Coded Sidemarkers US on Euro Car?



## yenerunsal (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi guys,

I live in Turkey I Want to turn signal sidemarkers on with headlights on.

My Car is 2016 320d LCI. Led headlights.

Thanks in advance.

Note: I tried these codes but it did not work.

FEM_BODY	MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT	off	fra_v_l
FEM_BODY	MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_STANDARD	off	9V
FEM_BODY	MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_OUTPUT	off	fra_v_r
FEM_BODY	MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PWM_STANDARD	off	9V

I want this:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

If you have FLE modules, then light configuration is done there.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> If you have FLE modules, then light configuration is done there.


It's probably done at the LHM1/LHM2 or whatever that is in equivalent to your F model. I had to actually initialize with ISTA/D after coding them because the eye brows wouldn't work at all w/o doing it.


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

Is this even possible? 

Just curios, can the turn signals on the doors be coded to stay on always to? I haven't been able to find that one out!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AntDX316 said:


> It's probably done at the LHM1/LHM2 or whatever that is in equivalent to your F model. I had to actually initialize with ISTA/D after coding them because the eye brows wouldn't work at all w/o doing it.


Initialization procedure is only necessary if you screw up or replace headlamps/modules of LED Adaptive lights. LHM/TMS is found in F2x, F15, F3x, F8x, etc, but 2016-2017 F3x with adaptive LED have FLE.



Ibrahim24 said:


> Is this even possible?
> 
> Just curios, can the turn signals on the doors be coded to stay on always to? I haven't been able to find that one out!


There are no turn signals on the doors. Depending on the chassis and year, there are sidemarkers on mirrors, front body, or headlight.


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> Initialization procedure is only necessary if you screw up or replace headlamps/modules of LED Adaptive lights. LHM/TMS is found in F2x, F15, F3x, F8x, etc, but 2016-2017 F3x with adaptive LED have FLE.
> 
> There are no turn signals on the doors. Depending on the chassis and year, there are sidemarkers on mirrors, front body, or headlight.


Sorry I meant at the Mirrors.


----------



## yenerunsal (Dec 12, 2016)

Is there anyone doing that?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yenerunsal said:


> Is there anyone doing that?


Strangely, yes. ECE countries want to enable sidemarkers and many US individuals want to disable.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> Initialization procedure is only necessary if you screw up or replace headlamps/modules of LED Adaptive lights. LHM/TMS is found in F2x, F15, F3x, F8x, etc, but 2016-2017 F3x with adaptive LED have FLE.


If I FDL code the LHMs they require initialization. An ISTA/D initialization procedure fixed everything. I mean, the lights really do intellectually split, go up and down, sideways at night. I keep telling myself how come people still don't believe the coding I did under the master table thread.


----------



## yenerunsal (Dec 12, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Strangely, yes. ECE countries want to enable sidemarkers and many US individuals want to disable.


How is it?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yenerunsal said:


> How is it?


How is what?


----------



## yenerunsal (Dec 12, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> If you have FLE modules, then light configuration is done there.


Yes I have.But I do not know how to do it.Can you help?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yenerunsal said:


> Yes I have.But I do not know how to do it.Can you help?


Did you try the following:


----------



## yenerunsal (Dec 12, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Did you try the following:


Thank you so much. I will try with these codes...


----------

